# Homemade Sprayer??



## Rays123 (Jul 3, 2010)

Im thinking about trying to make a homemade sprayer to put on my fourwheeler. I was thinking about using some type of 25-30 gallon plastic barrel with a windshield washer pump. and maybe some type of pvc sprayer boom with some pressure washer fittings. My question is do you think this setup would work? would the washer pump have enough pressure? anything else i could use besides a plastic drum?


----------



## fellybbob (Jul 3, 2010)

a better motor would be one from a boat. the one thats used for a washdown or the boat has a fresh water supply.                                 i wanted to make a sprayer like what you have in mind but so far i havent gotten around to it  
the design is in there some where in my brain with little cost too


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jul 3, 2010)

Rays123 said:


> Im thinking about trying to make a homemade sprayer to put on my fourwheeler. I was thinking about using some type of 25-30 gallon plastic barrel with a windshield washer pump. and maybe some type of pvc sprayer boom with some pressure washer fittings. My question is do you think this setup would work? would the washer pump have enough pressure? anything else i could use besides a plastic drum?



You can buy a 15 gallon sprayer with on-demand pump for around a $100.  All you have to do is build a boom or buy a single nozzle sprayer and attach it to the supply line for the spray nozzle.

Don't think a windshield washer pump would have enough pressure.


----------



## fellybbob (Jul 3, 2010)

those motors come in different sizes i am sure it has plenty of pressure


----------



## Rays123 (Jul 3, 2010)

jimbo4116 said:


> You can buy a 15 gallon sprayer with on-demand pump for around a $100.  All you have to do is build a boom or buy a single nozzle sprayer and attach it to the supply line for the spray nozzle.
> 
> Don't think a windshield washer pump would have enough pressure.



i think i may go this route instead, northern tool has 14 gallon ones onsale for 70-80 bucks i cant remember to be exact


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jul 6, 2010)

You can buy a 2 nozzle boom at agri supply  for $49,  I just bought one about an hour ago. If you are interested can give you the item #.  
 Just disconnect the wand/hose that comes on those atv 15 gal sprayers and hook up the boom.  I always add a cut off valve to mine too.


----------



## whchunter (Jul 6, 2010)

*Thought*

I might do one but would design with by pass valve for a hand sprayer while I'm at it.


----------



## Davec9 (Aug 1, 2010)

I just bought some Fimco components at TSC, they have all the fittings, 80 degree sprayer heads and 3/8" t's... Get a couple 3/8" barb 90's with 1/2" FPT (for the nozzle). Get some 3/8" hose and a T for a splitter for the wand/sprayer, add a 1/4 turn in line valve for control (you can buy a replacement wand cheap...) use a (minimum) 40 PSI - 1.1 GPM pump and plumb it. Get a couple of clamps and some PVC pipe, use the pipe as the bar (not for fluid, you can clamp a 1/2" coupler to your ATV and twist the sprayer arms out for transport, leave some extra lenght on the hose to accomodate easy...), wire tie the hose onto it and locate your spray nozzle fittings at the outside measeurment (abouit 4' for a 2 nozzle sprayer 6' for a 3).
I have an old 15 gallon wand sprayer that I am adapting, bought all the other parts for 17 bucks!  I'll let you know how it works?  DC


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Aug 1, 2010)

I cna fix ya up with everything you need to build ya one just like this, or I could build ya one. Everything would run about 200 maybe a little less.  Or I could fix ya up with a Boomless kit. It'll cover right at 18ft, pretty good if you got alot of ground to cover.


----------



## Rays123 (Aug 1, 2010)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> I cna fix ya up with everything you need to build ya one just like this, or I could build ya one. Everything would run about 200 maybe a little less.  Or I could fix ya up with a Boomless kit. It'll cover right at 18ft, pretty good if you got alot of ground to cover.



thats nice, i can build it no problem, but where did you get the tank?


----------



## possumcop (Aug 1, 2010)

Where can I buy a good boomless nozzle for a ATV sprayer?? I have a plastic one I ordered somewhere but it's not much punkin!!!!

Thanks
Doug


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Aug 2, 2010)

Rays123 said:


> thats nice, i can build it no problem, but where did you get the tank?



I got one in stock, no motor, no wand, or anything.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Aug 2, 2010)

possumcop said:


> Where can I buy a good boomless nozzle for a ATV sprayer?? I have a plastic one I ordered somewhere but it's not much punkin!!!!
> 
> Thanks
> Doug



Got'm right here.  I also got a sprayer already rigged up with one on it. It aint gonna last long. Works like a champ!!!


----------



## possumcop (Aug 2, 2010)

BREAK'N WINGS pm me a phone number.

Doug


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Aug 2, 2010)

Sent to ya


----------

